# 80mm Case fan question



## danielefc (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi,

I recently purchased this case fan since I don't have any and I have been upgrading all my components:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009KHGB/202-7530475-3467052

Installed it and it works fine at first, then like 5-10mins in, it starts making really strange buzzing noises and gets worse and worse if I leave it on, the speed of the fan just keeps raising, I tried enabling q-fan but makes no difference, there something I am missing here or is it just a crap fan?

I think the sensor on my PC case temp is messed up or something so the fans all run at max speeds, according to SensorsView Pro my System temp is 254c, which has to be wrong or my PC would be spontaneusly combusting 

All other temps are fine..

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

This could be caused by many things. First make sure the fan is properly secured, a loose screw can cause lots of noise. Where in the case did you install the fan?


----------



## danielefc (Dec 23, 2006)

It definetly tightly screwed in, I made sure so there would be no vibration making buzzing sounds .. I put it at the back of the PC case, where my CPU cooler recommends I should put a fan to help the air flow.

Think maybe I have it the wrong way around or something? I have it with the label facing out, didn't come with any instructions..

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

How are you powering the fan, thru the motherboard or psu?

If thru the motherboard try using the 4 pin and power directly off the psu.
When mounting a case fan in the rear of a machine it should blow out to keep good airflow from front to back. Look closely there should be arrows showing the direction the fan rotates and witch way it blows.

Are you monitoring your temps and voltages? If so post them when the machine has been at idle for 15 minutes.

Please also post your full system specs


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.sofotex.com/SpeedFan-download_L4655.html download speedfan it lets you control the speed of fans and it monitors temps


----------



## danielefc (Dec 23, 2006)

It connects the motherboard and the PSU, I tried connecting to just the motherboard but it didn't work or spin at all, tried conencting just to the PSU and I got a bad chassis error after post, so I guess both needs to be connected.

My CPU idles at around 20c and goes up to about 40c max on games, just bought a new cooler.

Also just bought a new PSU, and not a dodgy cheap one either, but heres the voltages according to SensorsView Pro:

VcoreA: 1.32V
+3.3V: 3.28V
+12V: 11.60V
+VBAT: 0.40V

Thanks for the responces so far, and not sure about that speedfan, I seen posts about it before I started this thread, not sure if I want to manually crank down my fans though, id rather my bios be controlling the fans/temps properly if possible.

Daniel


----------



## danielefc (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh forgot my PC specs:

Intel Pentium 4 550 3.4ghz with Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Asus P5S800-VM
Samsung 2x512MB PC3200
480W XClio-SCF (Super Cooling Function) PSU
Seagate 160GB HD
ATI Radeon x1600 Pro AGP
Creative Soundblaster Audigy 4 PCI
DVD-RW/CD-RW Combo Drive
Windows XP Pro SP2


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Remove the fan or at least disconnect power to it you should not have to plug both connectores in. With it disconnecyed post your voltages again. The reason I am asking you to do this is because the +12v is a bit low, still within spec but I would expect to see it a bit higher.

Again do not plug both fan connections in thar most likely why it revs up and could harm something. 

Now for this bad chassis error, normally this is a message that appears when someone opens the case if a jumper on the motherboard is set to warn you of this, its more of a warning than anything and should not have anything to do with the fan. Get your manual out and look for the jumper and set it to disable and then try the fan connected only to the psu


----------



## danielefc (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't have the fan connected, those voltages are without it in, its too unstable to leave in.

The chassis error only appeared when using one connector, and occurs after post, from there theres no option to go into bios or continue to windows, I have to shut down and remove the fan before it would work.

The fan only works and reports fan speeds in bios when its connected to the the fan on the motherboard, and power to the PSU, also I have ran my PC numerous times without the side panel on, there is no warning of that type.

Thanks for the suggestions!

Daniel


----------



## danielefc (Dec 23, 2006)

Anyone got any ideas?

Here's more info on the fan:
http://www.antec.com/uk/productDetails.php?ProdID=75008

Says: Comes with a 4-pin power connector and a separate signal connector to motherboard 

So I think both connectors are supposed to be in, just need to know why it isnt working properly


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok my mistake the 3 pin is indeed a sensor and could be pluged into the board to ajust rpm, I am not sure what wrong because I have used that fan in the past and it worked with just the 4 pin pluged into the psu


----------



## danielefc (Dec 23, 2006)

Just thought I would let you know it was my fault, I put the fan on the wrong way round so the air flow was going in and not out, oops!


----------

